# Obtaining a work permit in Abu Dhabi



## Salelo (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi,

This is my first day on this forum and have searched but not found the answer to this. I've also googled and not found anything.

I will likely be doing on-line work in Abu Dhabi for a firm in the U.S. and am needing to know how to obtain a work permit. Can someone let me know the following:
(1) Whether it is difficult to get a work permit
(2) How long it takes to get a work permit 
(3) How to go about getting a work permit

If you don't have this informatiion, could you please direct me to the right source where I will be able to learn about this?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Your employer has to organise your residency and work visas. Bear in mind the two come together. An individual does not do this, unless they are a freelancer working in a freezone. The responsibility is with the company to sort this out.

-


----------

